# newbie



## mrspurple12

Hi everyone I'm a newbie here and would love to hear some of your great thoughts, opinions and advices.


----------



## GusPolinski

mrspurple12 said:


> Hi everyone I'm a newbie here and would love to hear some of your great thoughts, opinions and advices.


A newbie that registered 3 years ago?

Seems legit.


----------



## mrspurple12

thanks for the memory down the lane, pleasantries and the very warm welcome. I didn't know how nice humans here are.


----------



## GTdad

mrspurple12 said:


> thanks for the memory down the lane, pleasantries and the very warm welcome. I didn't know how nice humans here are.


I remember interacting with you when you first came here.

Welcome back.


----------



## GTdad

tase said:


> You remember 2 brief exchanges on a message board from 3 YEARS ago?
> 
> You rock.


I do, 'tis true, but I also looked at her two previous posts and saw yours truly.

She made an interesting contribution to the thread.


----------

